# DRI Threatens Lawsuit against Poipu Complainers



## thheath (Mar 2, 2010)

Lastest on the Point saga.

LIHU‘E — The Point at Po‘ipu’s timeshare management company said Monday that complaints about rising maintenance fees are based on a “fundamental misunderstanding” of the business, promising a lawsuit against the most vociferous owners within a week.

http://thegardenisland.com/news/local/article_62738842-25d1-11df-9bb8-001cc4c03286.html


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 3, 2010)

I hope that Toyota doesn't read this.  Complain about a company and then the company sues the complainer.   Good way to keep down complaints.

Will be interesting to see what a court of law would determine.

Sterling


----------



## Kauaigrl00 (Mar 7, 2010)

we just returned from all this hoopla.  It was amazing what is going on.  Never got involved in things but we really need to know who all the deeded owners are so they don't give up their deeds and let someone else have total control of the resort.  

They do have new appliances, blender, toaster, coffee pot, and new pots and pans that are teflon.  There was a new sofa sleeper in our unit but very very uncomfortable.  No headboard in the master bedroom, the furnishings are the orginal ones when we bought through Sunterra when it was the Embassy Vacation Resort.  The rooms really need a facelift.  They are suppose to be putting new flat screen tv's in each bedroom and living room, but I don't go there to watch TV.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 7, 2010)

The beatings will continue until morale improves!


----------



## Kauaigrl00 (Mar 8, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> The beatings will continue until morale improves!



Hard to improve morale while you watch the buildings fall apart right in front of you! Makes you wonder where those maintenance fees are going to - sad!


----------



## Poobah (Mar 9, 2010)

*DRI Strategy*

DRI is making the worst out of a bad situation. They have come up with a marketing scheme that is not meeting their expectations and now need a scapegoat. I think it would be very difficult in this economy to say a group of dissidents had any major impact on sales.

The DRI approach, however, is an admission that they are running scared. Clearly this "small group" is gaining momentum.

DRI is shooting itself in the foot. Who would want to buy from a developer who has gone on record saying "Do what we want; make make a fuss we will sue you." Great image for a marketing organization in the "hospitality industry." 

DRI needs to grab the bull by the tail and face the situation. There is apparently a (large) contingent of Poipu owners who have no intention
of ever giving up their deeds to the Trust and joining THE Club that double downgrades their view category. They need to figure out how to make this work for both sides and get on with life.

We will be on property later this week and I signed up for the "Owner's Update."  I think I know most of the pitch from around the hot tub and TUG postings, but I want to hear it for myself. 

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 9, 2010)

Paul:  How about getting a micro digital recorder that would fit in your pocket unobserved and recording Diamonds story.  See if their nose gets longer and longer during the 5 hr presentation.

Sterling




Poobah said:


> DRI is making the worst out of a bad situation. They have come up with a marketing scheme that is not meeting their expectations and now need a scapegoat. I think it would be very difficult in this economy to say a group of dissidents had any major impact on sales.
> 
> The DRI approach, however, is an admission that they are running scared. Clearly this "small group" is gaining momentum.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kauaigrl00 (Mar 10, 2010)

Poobah said:


> DRI is making the worst out of a bad situation. They have come up with a marketing scheme that is not meeting their expectations and now need a scapegoat. I think it would be very difficult in this economy to say a group of dissidents had any major impact on sales.
> 
> The DRI approach, however, is an admission that they are running scared. Clearly this "small group" is gaining momentum.
> 
> ...



Paul, you really are brave, but I will be curious to see what line of bull they throw at you.  I do agree for you to have a recorder and not let them know lol - they don't seem to mind video taping us at owners meetings even though we all objected to their tactics.  Take a good look around, look at the soffits on building 8 facing the ocean, check the sand situation around the pool where pipes are exposed and the black tarp underneath coming up, the mold on the chairs around the pool.  The list goes on - OHHH but maybe you will have the "new" flatscreen tv's in every room! whoohoo!!!!  Let the buildings fall apart but you will be able to at least watch "Cops"


----------



## Poobah (Mar 10, 2010)

*DRI Meeting*

I had already planned to haul out my small portfolio and take notes during the meeting. If they won't let me take notes, then the session will be over immediately.

The session is Sunday at 9:15 AM.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Kauaigrl00 (Mar 10, 2010)

Keep us posted please


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 10, 2010)

Poobah said:


> I had already planned to haul out my small portfolio and take notes during the meeting. If they won't let me take notes, then the session will be over immediately.
> 
> The session is Sunday at 9:15 AM.
> 
> ...



You should still have time to pray for them and their ways if you go to late church.   

Sterling


----------



## Poobah (Mar 11, 2010)

*Church*

Sterling,

It will be just the opposite: I am going to have to go to church and confess all my impure thoughts and words during the sales pitch! My pennance will be 30 Hail RCIs and 50 Our Poipus.  

I really did want to hear the pitch so I could understand first hand what DRI is offering, but now I am not so sure. I just hope I can hold it together. 

A friend who owns EOY at Poipu went to the DRI pitch in Branson and it was real low key. Maybe I will get lucky. Not!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Mar 11, 2010)

Poobah said:


> Sterling,
> 
> It will be just the opposite: I am going to have to go to church and confess all my impure thoughts and words during the sales pitch! My pennance will be 30 Hail RCIs and 50 Our Poipus.


The last time I did 50 Po'ipus it was the day after Smith's luau.  Must have been some bad taro.


----------



## gnipgnop (Mar 19, 2010)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> The last time I did 50 Po'ipus it was the day after Smith's luau.  Must have been some bad taro.



Holy Crap.........you are toooo funny!:hysterical:


----------

